# Rabbit needs home ASAP, East TN



## HopsandLops (Sep 14, 2009)

I had a guy call me today, but couldn't answer, and I just opened his email. It seems they need a home for their rabbit asap! It seems that they are having money issues and well just can't care for the rabbit as it needs! I have also been told that " the rabbit just smells to much even if we clean the cage once a week... no one in the house can trim it's nails so we haven't since we have had it", no comment there but lets just say the rabbit needs out!!! We are not currently taking any surrendered rabbits, so I thought we would post here. I am not sure about breed, age, cond., or even sex yet but will have that asap. We can transport, provide cage, food, and anything else you need, for free, donations are accepted though. 



Rescues and Private owners welcome!!!!!


Ok, edit, adding Rabbit personal info:

Rabbit is a female (could be wrong), about 3 years old, have had the rabbit since she was a baby and was org. from a flea market. Not sure of breed, but med. sized, white with "gold" spots.Is handled by a10 year old some times. They say there is a cage, but can't fit in their car, we can pick up but may be a hutch. Has been seen by a vet before, ripped nail (I am assuming because they don't trim her nails).


----------



## Fancy77 (Sep 15, 2009)

OH wow I hope u find someone...I wish u luck. My thoughts and prays are with that bunny!!!


----------



## HopsandLops (Sep 15, 2009)

I hope so too! We are getting calls almost daily, and we just can't take in anymore, even if we didn't get the show rabbits, I am maxed out!


----------



## HopsandLops (Sep 15, 2009)

We are going to be able to take her, we added a 3x3 pen to the rabbit run. Its right next to the grooming table and is foldable/portable, it means less room for grooming but it is ok. It moves us to 16 rabbits in our home... lord, it seems like a lot when I just say it. But we do have a lady that is going to foster the babies until they are adopted.


----------



## MagnoliaDee (Sep 16, 2009)

I can only imagine how hard it must be seeing all the hurt and suffering that you see... and knowing that there are always more who find themselves cast out from their homes. It's just soo sad :tears2:


----------



## binkies (Sep 17, 2009)

I would love to see a picture of her.


----------



## HopsandLops (Sep 17, 2009)

As soon as she gets here, tomorrow, we have had a rough day so we didn't pick her up


----------



## HopsandLops (Sep 18, 2009)

Oh we got her home, she is a pretty big girl, I am guessing without a scale maybe 9 lbs at least, and maybe a St. Rex Mix. She is a pretty fawn spotted girl and is so funny. If you want pictures, can I email them to you??


----------



## binkies (Sep 18, 2009)

Check your pm


----------



## HopsandLops (Sep 18, 2009)

Got it! Replied...


----------

